# Still want to eat that sugar?



## ptwannabe (Dec 4, 2007)

Contributed by Nancy Appleton, PhD
Author of the book Lick The Sugar Habit

In addition to throwing off the body's homeostasis, excess sugar may result in a number of other significant consequences. The following is a listing of some of sugar's metabolic consequences from a variety of medical journals and other scientific publications.

Sugar can suppress your immune system and impair your defenses against infectious disease.1,2

Sugar upsets the mineral relationships in your body: causes chromium and copper deficiencies and interferes with absorption of calcium and magnesium. 3,4,5,6

Sugar can cause can cause a rapid rise of adrenaline, hyperactivity, anxiety, difficulty concentrating, and crankiness in children.7,8

Sugar can produce a significant rise in total cholesterol, triglycerides and bad cholesterol and a decrease in good cholesterol.9,10,11,12

Sugar causes a loss of tissue elasticity and function.13

Sugar feeds cancer cells and has been connected with the development of cancer of the breast, ovaries, prostate, rectum, pancreas, biliary tract, lung, gallbladder and stomach.14,15,16,17,18,19,20

Sugar can increase fasting levels of glucose and can cause reactive hypoglycemia.21,22

Sugar can weaken eyesight.23

Sugar can cause many problems with the gastrointestinal tract including: an acidic digestive tract, indigestion, malabsorption in patients with functional bowel disease, increased risk of Crohn's disease, and ulcerative colitis.24,25,26,27,28

Sugar can cause premature aging.29

Sugar can lead to alcoholism.30

Sugar can cause your saliva to become acidic, tooth decay, and periodontal disease.31,32,33

Sugar contributes to obesity.34

Sugar can cause autoimmune diseases such as: arthritis, asthma, multiple sclerosis.35,36,37

Sugar greatly assists the uncontrolled growth of Candida Albicans (yeast infections).38

Sugar can cause gallstones.39

Sugar can cause appendicitis.40

Sugar can cause hemorrhoids.41

Sugar can cause varicose veins.42

Sugar can elevate glucose and insulin responses in oral contraceptive users.43

Sugar can contribute to osteoporosis.44

Sugar can cause a decrease in your insulin sensitivity thereby causing an abnormally high insulin levels and eventually diabetes.45,46,47

Sugar can lower your Vitamin E levels.48

Sugar can increase your systolic blood pressure.49

Sugar can cause drowsiness and decreased activity in children.50

High sugar intake increases advanced glycation end products (AGEs)(Sugar molecules attaching to and thereby damaging proteins in the body).51
*
Sugar can interfere with your absorption of protein.52*

Sugar causes food allergies.53

Sugar can cause toxemia during pregnancy.54

Sugar can contribute to eczema in children.55

Sugar can cause atherosclerosis and cardiovascular disease.56,57

Sugar can impair the structure of your DNA.58

*Sugar can change the structure of protein and cause a permanent alteration of the way the proteins act in your body.59,60*

Sugar can make your skin age by changing the structure of collagen.61

Sugar can cause cataracts and nearsightedness.62,63

Sugar can cause emphysema.64

High sugar intake can impair the physiological homeostasis of many systems in your body.65

Sugar lowers the ability of enzymes to function.66

Sugar intake is higher in people with Parkinson's disease.67

Sugar can increase the size of your liver by making your liver cells divide and it can increase the amount of liver fat.68,69

Sugar can increase kidney size and produce pathological changes in the kidney such as the formation of kidney stones.70,71

Sugar can damage your pancreas.72

Sugar can increase your body's fluid retention.73

Sugar is enemy #1 of your bowel movement.74

Sugar can compromise the lining of your capillaries.75

Sugar can make your tendons more brittle.76

Sugar can cause headaches, including migraines.77

Sugar can reduce the learning capacity, adversely affect school children's grades and cause learning disorders.78,79

Sugar can cause an increase in delta, alpha, and theta brain waves which can alter your mind's ability to think clearly.80

Sugar can cause depression.81

Sugar can increase your risk of gout.82

Sugar can increase your risk of Alzheimer's disease.83

Sugar can cause hormonal imbalances such as: increasing estrogen in men, exacerbating PMS, and decreasing growth hormone.84,85,86,87

Sugar can lead to dizziness.88

Diets high in sugar will increase free radicals and oxidative stress.89

High sucrose diets of subjects with peripheral vascular disease significantly increases platelet adhesion.90

High sugar consumption of pregnant adolescents can lead to substantial decrease in gestation duration and is associated with a twofold increased risk for delivering a small-for-gestational-age (SGA) infant.91,92

Sugar is an addictive substance.93

Sugar can be intoxicating, similar to alcohol.94

Sugar given to premature babies can affect the amount of carbon dioxide they produce.95

Decrease in sugar intake can increase emotional stability.96

Your body changes sugar into 2 to 5 times more fat in the bloodstream than it does starch.97

The rapid absorption of sugar promotes excessive food intake in obese subjects.98

Sugar can worsen the symptoms of children with attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD).99

Sugar adversely affects urinary electrolyte composition.100

Sugar can slow down the ability of your adrenal glands to function.101

Sugar has the potential of inducing abnormal metabolic processes in a normal healthy individual and to promote chronic degenerative diseases.102

I.V.s (intravenous feedings) of sugar water can cut off oxygen to your brain.103

Sugar increases your risk of polio.104

High sugar intake can cause epileptic seizures.105

Sugar causes high blood pressure in obese people.106

In intensive care units: Limiting sugar saves lives.107

Sugar may induce cell death.108

In juvenile rehabilitation camps, when children were put on a low sugar diet, there was a 44 percent drop in antisocial behavior.109

Sugar dehydrates newborns.110

Sugar can cause gum disease.111 




-I'm sure most of you know these reasons already, but for those who don't its good stuff to know.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 4, 2007)

i like dextrose or maltidex pre and after my workouts it gives a great pump and really powers me through the workout


----------



## bigsahm21 (Dec 4, 2007)

Lol, you know it's a bodybuilding board when among such things as "sugar causes cancer" and "sugar leads to alcoholism," the ones that are in bold are all about protein!


----------



## ptwannabe (Dec 4, 2007)

yea, well what doesn't cause cancer?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 4, 2007)

ptwannabe said:


> yea, well what doesn't cause cancer?


Good sex?  Or is that on some list somewhere too?


----------



## Hitman0809 (Dec 4, 2007)

ptwannabe said:


> yea, well what doesn't cause cancer?




sex actually causes cancer.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 4, 2007)

Hitman0809 said:


> sex actually causes cancer.


It reduces our risk of prostate cancer ...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

bigsahm21 said:


> Lol, you know it's a bodybuilding board when among such things as "sugar causes cancer" and "sugar leads to alcoholism," the ones that are in bold are all about protein!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Good sex?  Or is that on some list somewhere too?



Oral sex is suppose to cause cancer.

It's a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## ptwannabe (Dec 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Oral sex is suppose to cause cancer.
> 
> It's a risk I'm willing to take.



I'll be the first to second that.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2007)

People eat way too much fucking sugar! I love to hear people shit on drugs when their diets are absolutely trash. Their overall bodily healthy would probably have a net gain if they cleaned up their diet and starting using recreational drugs occasionally.


----------



## Mista (Dec 4, 2007)

I totally agree fufu.


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, especially the younger kids now... I have that same problem with my step-daughter.  She's only at the house half a week, every week,, and we  encourage healthy eating,... but she's eating fried, processed and tons of sugar for 3-4 out of 7 days...   it's frustrating 

And she is overweight also..  I feel like I'm the evil stepmom most days


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, especially the younger kids now... I have that same problem with my step-daughter.  She's only at the house half a week, every week,, and we  encourage healthy eating,... but she's eating fried, processed and tons of sugar for 3-4 out of 7 days...   it's frustrating
> 
> And she is overweight also..  I feel like I'm the evil stepmom most days



Give it time Katt, when she's old enough to realise that you're all clued up she'll be asking you for advice.


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2007)

That's what I'm hoping for..... be a good example and they will follow??


----------



## vortrit (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Oral sex is suppose to cause cancer.
> 
> It's a risk I'm willing to take.



I'm ready when you are.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 5, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I'm ready when you are.


----------



## ptwannabe (Dec 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, especially the younger kids now... I have that same problem with my step-daughter.  She's only at the house half a week, every week,, and we  encourage healthy eating,... but she's eating fried, processed and tons of sugar for 3-4 out of 7 days...   it's frustrating
> 
> And she is overweight also..  I feel like I'm the evil stepmom most days




Why don't you just take the food from her or something. I'm not trying to tell anyone what to do, but being obese from 4-15 was hell. My parents didn't care about what I ate back then (not saying you don't as you clearly said you do) and I got into really bad habits. Then they just threw out every single bad food we had and bought real food and its something I'm passionate about. I would hate for any other child to go through what kids at school said/did to me for being obese. When I have kids I will not let them eat shit. I say this with the utmost respect.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 5, 2007)

ptwannabe said:


> Why don't you just take the food from her or something. I'm not trying to tell anyone what to do, but being obese from 4-15 was hell. My parents didn't care about what I ate back then (not saying you don't as you clearly said you do) and I got into really bad habits. Then they just threw out every single bad food we had and bought real food and its something I'm passionate about. I would hate for any other child to go through what kids at school said/did to me for being obese. When I have kids I will not let them eat shit. I say this with the utmost respect.



Hit it dead on.  My parents had and still have no idea what correct nutrition was, and as a result I was ridiculously overweight until I got to college and started learning on my own how to cook and eat.

They STILL have no idea or inclination to learn anything about the subject despite the fact I have offered many times to help.  They just don't want to put the effort in.

I will say looking back, I REALLY wish that my parents had known and taught me how to eat properly.  Like ptwannabe said, being overweight/obese is social hell, and honestly something that will affect me for the rest of my life despite the fact that I'm now in decent shape and eat healthier than 90% of the population.  That and who knows, my skin problems could be directly related to my massive sugar intake as a teen.  I'll never know for sure.


----------



## ptwannabe (Dec 5, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> and honestly something that will affect me for the rest of my life despite the fact that I'm now in decent shape and eat healthier than 90% of the population.



Thats true for me to my obesity caused a horrible shyness for me and the things people said and did made me conscious of what people think, now I still can't talk to girls or make new friends even now that I'm more fit than anyone in my high-school because of the scars from my childhood I can't bring myself to do any of that stuff. Theres even a group of chicks that always talk about me and my 'pecs' and I even am interested in one of them I just can't talk to them cuz I'm too conscious and I still haven't had the courage to try and get a homecoming date or prom date now halfway through my junior year.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

ptwannabe said:


> Thats true for me to my obesity caused a horrible shyness for me and the things people said and did made me conscious of what people think, now I still can't talk to girls or make new friends even now that I'm more fit than anyone in my high-school because of the scars from my childhood I can't bring myself to do any of that stuff. Theres even a group of chicks that always talk about me and my 'pecs' and I even am interested in one of them I just can't talk to them cuz I'm too conscious and I still haven't had the courage to try and get a homecoming date or prom date now halfway through my junior year.



None of which is beyond your ability to change.


----------



## Mista (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> None of which is beyond your ability to change.



I agree. Or drink some beers before you speak to them. That should loosen you up.


----------



## sensamilia (Dec 5, 2007)

that just applies to sucrose sugar right?


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't think many people really understood my post  

1)  I (my stepdaughters dad & I ) don't have any bad food at our house.. 

2) Her bad eating happens at her mom & stepdads home, where they live off of take -out, fried food and sugar.

Our home is within my control factor...... her mom's home is not... that was my point.  I just don't understand why her mom wouldn't make *some* sort of effort seeing that her daughter continues to gain..  

But then again,,, they are pretty... ummm..... sedetary people  -  

See?. I refrained from saying lazy pieces of shit..


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> None of which is beyond your ability to change.



You might be surprised - if you don't develop social skills in your early teens/teens then you really just don't develop them at all.  It's a pretty bad problem.

I'm not saying it's impossible to fix, but I am saying that fixing a problem like that is 100x harder than losing fat or gaining muscle, at least for me.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 6, 2007)

katt said:


> I don't think many people really understood my post
> 
> 1)  I (my stepdaughters dad & I ) don't have any bad food at our house..
> 
> ...



How old is she?  It might be a better path to teach her about nutrition and the like and have her change her own eating habits if the others won't do it for her.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

Mista said:


> I agree. Or drink some beers before you speak to them. That should loosen you up.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> You might be surprised - if you don't develop social skills in your early teens/teens then you really just don't develop them at all.  It's a pretty bad problem.
> 
> I'm not saying it's impossible to fix, but I am saying that fixing a problem like that is 100x harder than losing fat or gaining muscle, at least for me.



I really do understand.  

I grew up dirt poor.  And I mean _poor_.  I've lived on the streets, in a shack, hotels, motels, and the like.  And sometimes going without food for a day or two.

There were plenty of bad habits, and self-conceptions, that I had to get rid of.  Plus, I had to develop a lot of healthy traits.

Growing up that poor makes for a poor self-esteem.  It took some time, but made the changes.  And I have no doubt that you, and ptwannabe, can do the same.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 6, 2007)

_Sugar is sweet._


----------



## ptwannabe (Dec 6, 2007)

katt said:


> I don't think many people really understood my post
> 
> 1)  I (my stepdaughters dad & I ) don't have any bad food at our house..
> 
> ...



Ah, thats good,  I thought you meant that she eats bad stuff the 3-4 days she is at your house.


----------



## ptwannabe (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I really do understand.
> 
> I grew up dirt poor.  And I mean _poor_.  I've lived on the streets, in a shack, hotels, motels, and the like.  And sometimes going without food for a day or two.
> 
> ...



I hope I can change. I'm hoping moving off to college will allow me to be outgoing, I can just act like an outgoing person at first impressions to new people and then that will break it...hopefully. Though its probably one of those easier said then done things.


----------



## hefty_body (Dec 7, 2007)

Just be out there, be loud, be daring, speak up, who cares what others think.. people will always judge, but if you project a strong positive confident image, you will be seen that way.

Your body language really projects your image, and it's controlled subconsciously for the most part. So you are on the right track, believe that you can!


----------



## kcoleman (Dec 8, 2007)

sensamilia said:


> that just applies to sucrose sugar right?



Good question, can someone answer that? Somebody also mentioned maltodextrin- which has a higher glycemic index than pure glucose. How many of the points in the original post can be attributed to the glycemic index of something?

Maybe consuming protein shakes with high amounts of maltodextrin post-workout isn't such a good idea.. could that lead to diabetes?

I'd really appreciate an answer.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 8, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> Good question, can someone answer that? Somebody also mentioned maltodextrin- which has a higher glycemic index than pure glucose. How many of the points in the original post can be attributed to the glycemic index of something?
> 
> Maybe consuming protein shakes with high amounts of maltodextrin post-workout isn't such a good idea.. could that lead to diabetes?
> 
> I'd really appreciate an answer.



Post workout the muscles pretty much are (or should be) drained of a lot of glycogen, so the post workout shake w/ maltodextrin allows those glycogen stores to be replenished quickly which makes recovery faster.  Very little of that maltodextrin remains in the bloodstream for very long most likely.


----------

